

Show HN:What sector or industry should eGo disrupt first? In what form factor? - siddharths

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5845022/gemalto_ego_jane_goes_shopping_1260-720.mp4
======
siddharths
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5845022/Gemalto%20Shorten%20w-o%20CG...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5845022/Gemalto%20Shorten%20w-o%20CG-H.264%20LAN%20Streaming.mov)
[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Advice-and-Strategy/What-
sector...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Advice-and-Strategy/What-sector-or-
industry-should-eGo-disrupt-first-In-what-form-factor-How-to-design-user-
interaction-strategies-around-such-products)

